# How many will die?



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Of food snobbery I wonder?

I went to do my monthly grocery shop this morning. Granted it was a slightly unusual shop even for me as in this year, rather than the 8 shops I should have done, in reality I have only done 3. Due to personal circumstances and things happening I have lived very much out of my storecupboard this year and this month I was looking forward to starting to replenish the shelves. Sadly this is going to be a long slow job, but at least it is now underway again.

So my trolley was pretty full but it was a big mix of fresh fruit and veg, dairy produce, household goods and tinned (canned) and dried goods. We aren't talking cases of stuff but a loaded trolley of a mix of goods.

In the course of the 45 mins it took me to do my shop, pay and get to my car, I must have fended off 6 or 7 people all commenting "that's a big shop" or "feeding a crowd". It makes me mad - I feel like walking round the shop looking in people's baskets saying "that won't last for long" but anyway......

One of the people who stopped me was an in-law who commented. I replied that I absolutely hate shopping (which is very true) and so I only go once a month. The only things I go back for in the month are fruit and milk. She replied "oh you're lucky" I said "not really, I just organise it that way. I go back for milk and fruit and, even then, I buy tinned fruit as well as fresh so that I can have that if I don't have time to go back to the shop". The expression on her face was priceless - I don't think it had occurred to her that I might actually eat tinned fruit - fortunately she couldn't see the tins of spam at the bottom of the trolley LOL. And this is living on an island where, by the time the fruit and veg reach the shelves it is almost not worth buying anyway and, whilst fresh is lovely, tinned and frozen will keep indefinitely and are there when you need them.
I, although I say it myself, am a really good home cook who was brought up by a really good home cook, but one thing my Mum taught me was not to be too proud to open a tin when the need arose - whether that be hard times or just life taken over and haven't had time to cook. 

Anyway - it got me thinking I wonder, in the early days of a crisis, how many people will go very hungry because they can't imagine eating "insert product". I myself am guilty of this in that I really struggle to eat pulses even though I know they are a great storecupboard food. As a result I try to include them in my menus once a month or so to try to find ways that I can stomach them. I am sure as they get hungrier people will become less fussy - but I do wonder how much of a problem that will cause? 

Any thoughts on this?

Oh - and if anyone wants to share any bean recipes for someone who really dislikes them - that would be great too LOL


----------



## brosil (Dec 15, 2003)

Hoppin John is pretty good. Cannellini beans cooked slow with some olive oil, salt and fresh sage is tasty.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

For the truly thrifty, there's always bean pie. Lot of recipes online.


----------



## Pschmidt (Dec 31, 2017)

I, too, hate grocery shopping. When I do go, I load up. I am not afraid to go scavenging in the cupboard and put things together with what's on hand rather than hit the grocery store. Actually, some amazing things have been made on things I had rather than what I pre-planned and went and shopped for. Canned, frozen, improvised, substituted, or left out, whatever. 

True story: years back when my daughter was a teen, I had put off grocery shopping for so long that I was out of almost everything. I knew the shopping was going to be tremendous. We were in the car, in the parking lot of the grocery store, and I was mentally gearing up for it when my daughter finally turned to me and said "Mom, the skinny people are starving over here!".


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

pulses?

Do a search on Pioneer Woman Bean Recipes. She has a number of different ways.


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Haha Pschmidt - I can so relate to that. My daughter is pretty good on the whole but sometimes she looks in teh cupboard and says "but everything needs cooking" LOL.

Thank you re: the bean recipes - I will try again - I have tried a number of recipes found online and they always come out with that same yucky texture  This is quite ironic as, where I live, our national dish is beans. Was more looking for personal recommendations


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

brosil said:


> Hoppin John is pretty good. Cannellini beans cooked slow with some olive oil, salt and fresh sage is tasty.


Thank you - I will give that a try


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Hunger will dominate any food snobbery. We went camping with friends whose kids were catered to as if they had a private chef. Did not want to eat the beans and weiners or anything else we had along and freaked at the fresh fish. Went to bed hungry one night but after that they ate what was available and actually loved it all. 

We also hate grocery shopping so do big shops only as needed. People have commented on what is in our basket but always in a friendly or inquisitive manner. Often asking "what is that? How do you cook it?" Gotta learn somewhere. Once years ago I was shopping and ran into a co-worker who was snotty to everyone at work all the time. She commented that I must spend a fortune on groceries (not) so I said "yes, I am lucky I get paid so much". The look on her face was very satisfactory and I am sure she tried very hard on Monday morning to find out what my salary was.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, here ya go - Went to the factory where they make Bush's Beans and got this recipe - had it for lunch (desert) and it was delish.

Bush's Pinto Bean Pie
1 9" unbaked pie crust
1 1/2 C sugar
1 C margarine (melted)
1 tsp vanilla
3/4 C Pinto Beans (heated and lightly mashed [Bush's of course])
1 C lightly chopped pecans
2 eggs (well beaten)
1/4 C pinto bean juice reserved from can

Drain Pinto beans saving 1/4 of the liquid to be used when combining the other ingredients.
Combine all ingredients and pour into unbaked pie shell.
Bake 350 for 45 min. Center of pie will be slightly unset.

Can be frozen. Yield 6-8 servings

for more bean recipes: bushbeans.com


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 16, 2009)

I would rather eat beans and wieners than have a steak.
take a can of Campbells Pork & Beans, put in a sauce pan and add about 1/4 cup of maple syrup..
works with Bushes beans, too..
then take a piece of home made bread that you just baked and smear it with real butter. when the beans are gone off of your plate, sop up the juice with what is left of your third piece of bread..
I also make Cowboy Beans..
......jiminwisc...


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

My basic way, with whatever kind of dry bean is presoak overnight, drain, cover by at least 2 inches, add red pepper, black pepper, and salt. Simmer till done adding more water as needed. Make a big pot. Then take some out to reheat and doctor up as desired. Chili powder, cumin, onion, garlic, tomatoes, etc according to mood. Plain goes well with cornbread or tortillas.
Mostly use pinto beans, black beans, or blackeyed peas.
Sometimes make hoppin john, sometimes just add okra to peas. 

Had a DIL that wouldn't eat beans at all, current one won't eat corn, doesn't like my dressing with turkey because I use cornbread. SHE is from Nebraska. Just can't please some people.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

My fav bean recipe is simple as well as delicious and nutriscious. One pound (two cups or 7437) dried dried cranberry beans (pinto beans will do if your not expecting sex after dinner) one quart of chicken broth, one medium onion chopped, one half pound diced smoked hog jowl. (Commoners will accept high quality bacon) Enough water to top up a 5 quart slow cooker/crockpot. Set on high four hours, or until beans are tender. These beans are great by themselves, but are scrumpdillyicious over a slice of cornbread! I call them "the queens beans" simply because I would happily serve them to any royal majesty!


----------



## 4tu (Jul 24, 2018)

noodles are staple food the world over canned meat or vegetables with bullion or stock your eating good.add grease or oil flour is crust for pies meat fruit or vegetable. it makes good dumplings.

you can live a long time on a 5 gallon bucket of lard sugar salt and a 100 ponds of flour. add in spices and flavored bullion and you have biscuits bread noodles cakes pies carbs that's how poor people stayed alive we have the benefit of tonnage of all these

Fat lard or oil goes rancid so transferring to canning jars and hot bath canning them will allow them to last for years to come.

water and flour make pilot bread you can make bread sticks and all the rest but is you don't have the basics your SOL.

lightly floured meat makes gravy an extender and no waste. America wastes more than all the third world uses.

Lard is better only because it last longer is cheaper than butter although GHEE butter lasts in glass canning for as log as the lid stays sealed just as lard.

flour last decades in mylar bags or canned in tin cans so does corn meal all of it is cheap now you can't find oil lard or flour in Venezuela it is controlled and metered out pound bag and a tiny water bottle of oil if your lucky.


----------



## ridgerunner1965 (Apr 13, 2013)

what people will eat and what they wont is separated by about 3 days without food.

on day one if a ask if you want some of this bbq **** and yu say no. by day three yu will be wanting some.

but I wont give yu any so ha!

ill bet by day 4 you would eat some broiled bobcat backstraps?


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

I keep my bean recipe simple n very easy.

Put water on stove n start heeating.weigh out 2LB'S of pinto beans.rinse,and add to water,when it's one step short of a boiling roll.add pinto seasoning.start cutting up ham steak int small bite size piece's ,and add ham bone to beans.when i get to it.add ham when the beans is almost done..That's what I ate the last 2 days.oh yeah.add home made corn bread n butter with that.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

When I was a kid, we ate whatever mom cooked. If you didn't like it, you smiled and ate it anyway. My dad would not send you to bed hungry. He would whip your butt, and then you ate your supper. It was a lesson I have never forgotten.
I have eaten many different things, some of them I didn't really care for. ****, ant eater, many different kinds of snake, snails the size of your head, boiled fish heads, an some things I couldn't identify.
Tonight I had a bowl of stew, and a slice of home made bread. While I was eating I remembered, some of the meals I have eaten.
And the stew tasted even better.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

With a garden and a couple of chickens, you can afford to be a food snob...mostly.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

4tu said:


> you can live a long time on a 5 gallon bucket of lard sugar salt and a 100 ponds of flour. add in spices and flavored bullion and you have biscuits bread noodles cakes pies carbs that's how poor people stayed alive we have the benefit of tonnage of all these


Not if you are type2 diabetic minus medications. Look at high incidence of diabetes in native populations "put on the reservation" and fed a cheap 'charity' diet like this. With ingredients above, get choice of dying of starvation or dying of diabetes. Now if you eliminate the sugar except for occasional things like fresh blueberries (high fiber fruit), and substitute flax meal or other oily seed meal for wheat flour, you probably survive. Hopefully with large garden for bulk of your diet. Tell you oily seed meal is lot different to cook with than high carb grains, especially if you are used to wheat flour with lot gluten to hold it together. But even grain without gluten still make flat bread. Oily seed meal doesnt do well in this. Better have some eggs to glue it together if you want anything "breadlike".


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

whoa Muleskinner. boiled fish heads! been trying for months to get some cod heads. we make cod head stew (when we can get them now). I grew up on that. course you clean them good no eyes or skin. fry out some fat back then stew up with potatoes and onions. a meal fit for the gods or goddess. ~Georgia


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I make stew , it sits on the stove for a week , meat , potatoes , carrots , celery and seasoning. I will eat it 2 meals a day for that week then it is generally gone , my family will eat it 1-2 times that week.

this week it is chicken so I suppose some would call it soup and that wouldn't be wrong either when it is chicken they will eat it a few more times during the week.

last night I took 2 cups of broth off it to make the broccoli cheese soup.

I get it hot morning and night often at lunch also don't have any spoilage issues with it hot to a boil 3 times a day.

hunters pot or endless stew were names for this , I do clean out the pot about once a week and I don't always have one going but often.

it really does make for some very good flavor.

very light on the grocery bill also potatoes and carrots keep very well


as to the question how many will die? I think many will get a lot less snobbish when food shortage comes. the question will be if they have or can get any food. not sure how it is on your island but if you just took away prescription meds for 90 days we would see a massive die off and that isl likely to kill off a lot of people before the food shortage would kill them.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

newfieannie said:


> whoa Muleskinner. boiled fish heads! been trying for months to get some cod heads. we make cod head stew (when we can get them now). I grew up on that. course you clean them good no eyes or skin. fry out some fat back then stew up with potatoes and onions. a meal fit for the gods or goddess. ~Georgia


I love cod fish cheek and tongue but haven't had it since the early 80s as no one cuts them any more. I bet if a young person did it they would have a nice little business selling to restaurants.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

we can still buy the cheeks and tongues at our supermarket. i buy them quite often. they just don't have the full head anymore and you really need the bone for the stew. I have made the stew from the cheeks just to try it but the flavor is not there. it's passable though.some guy told me if I was at the wharf when they come in with their catch I could get some. I use to pay 50 cents a head for them. they'd be considerably more now.~Georgia


----------



## hiddensprings (Aug 6, 2009)

When we were kids, my mom made what we called slop. It was basically whatever she had in the pantry with some good spices. Always loved it. My mom did wonders in the kitchen with any ingredients she had. We were not picky eaters. I love playing with my food and coming up with new and tasty ways of making stuff.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I killed a **** one time. My wife said she would cook it for me but she didn't want any.

I told her how to cook it. When it was served she ate more than anyone. She says I tasted it and it was good.

Had a woman at our house. My wife cooked up Beef and Deer Steaks. The woman ate one Steak asked if she could have another. My wife told me it was Deer.

I asked the woman how she liked her Steak? It is good, more tender and full of flavor. She had done ate half. I told her it was Deer, she wouldn't eat another bite. LOL

big rockpile


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I make stew , it sits on the stove for a week , meat , potatoes , carrots , celery and seasoning. I will eat it 2 meals a day for that week then it is generally gone , my family will eat it 1-2 times that week.
> 
> this week it is chicken so I suppose some would call it soup and that wouldn't be wrong either when it is chicken they will eat it a few more times during the week.
> 
> ...


I do about the same thing but with up to 3 crockpots.

Once a week mostly I crockpot some stew, vegetable soup or chicken and rice and after it's cooked, I put the crock in the fridge and eat off it most of the week by nuking or heater warming in winter a bowl at a time.

Sometimes if I don't want to be bothered with cooking for most of the month or am hosting a card game, I go "soup Nazi from Seinfeld " and run all three crockpots for a card game meal and freezer container the leftovers for myself and thaw and warm in the microwave.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there is a very good book *Was God On Vacation? *https://www.amazon.com/Was-God-Vaca...=1537887190&sr=8-1&tag=googhydr-20&ref=sr_1_1

a colleague of mine was a friend of Jack's he sent me a copy not to long after the book was finished everyone should read this book for a number of reasons.

in the book there was a farmer who kept a pot of perpetual stew going , he fed the resistance and allied pilots they were moving to Switzerland as well as German patrols to keep them unsuspecting there were allied pilots right under their feet.

the Allies ate from only one bowl, and only one of them at a time was ever out of the cellar , they ate washed the bowl then traded that way there was never more than one bowl or spoon out and it just looked like the farmer was eating.

the pot was always added to and kept about the same level.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for this book reference. One of my friends survived the German occupation of the Netherlands as a child and I have heard her stories so this will be very interesting. 

My mother is Swiss and they housed refugees and escaped POWs who escaped to Switzerland before and during the war. A whole network to get them over the border and then find ways to send them on back to their countries. Unfortunately there were many Nazis who also escaped to Switzerland particularly at the end of the war. The Swiss did have several niffty tricks to freeze their assets (steal their money) but they could not stop them from crossing especially as most had false documents.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the book has a special place with me.
it is a very good book , my daughters won't read it but my son did , a real eye opener for him , he can see things in a different way he never thought of before.

let me know what you think of it , you can PM me if you like when you finish it or maybe we can have a discussion with others here about it in a thread on the book.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

hoggie2 said:


> Oh - and if anyone wants to share any bean recipes for someone who really dislikes them - that would be great too LOL


If you have a garden, look for a bean variety called "Beefy Resilient Grex". It's the bean for people who don't like beans. It actually tastes like beef.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

Over in Dove Creek, Colorado they grow anasazi beans. We can get them in bulk, quite inexpensively from the Dove Creek mill, so they are common in our home. 
They have good protein and are naturally sweeter than many other dry beans. They also cook faster without being pre soaked.
We usually put them in the crock pot with some water and some seasoning. A ham hock can be added. They build their own gravy which makes for a nice thick base for adding any kind of vegetables or meats to. We also like to cube up a some elk or venison, sear it in a pan, then throw that in the pot as the beans are cooking. 
They store well in sealed buckets. And can be used as a base for a lot of meals.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

There are things I don't like to eat and as long as the grocery stores are open, I don't have to eat what I don't like.
In a SHTF situation, lots of stuff I don't really like, will start looking pretty good after a couple days with no or very little food.

The squirrels around our house have been really raiding our apple tree's. I don't mind that much cause if the SHTF those squirrels will become plump little happy meals.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

Remembered another bean trick: If you cook white beans until tender, without salt or seasonings, then puree them in a blender, you can use the puree in other recipes. Use it to thicken broth or gravy, or as a substitute for part or all of the butter in baked goods. 

In baked goods, it makes them puff up a bit more than butter would, but you won't be able to taste the beans at all. I've done this with cookies once, and with bread a few times. If you use a recipe for applesauce cake or pumpkin bread, you can use the bean puree instead of the applesauce or pumpkin, too. Again, the bean flavor disappears.


----------



## CIW (Oct 2, 2007)

I the first few days folks will probably be alright.Then things start to change. By then the store shelves will be empty.They start running out of medications. Motor fuel starts becoming scarce. Folks begin eating foods that they aren't used to eating. Illness like diarrhea and disentary (sp.) will be making people sick due to not being used to the foods that they are having to eat. Dehydration will be the big killer next. We will likely start seeing people walk away from their jobs due to lack of pay. Our own government will shut down. Utilities won't even be available. Within the first 6 mo. people will likely be let out of prisons due to no one being there to take care of them. By then hospital care will be non existent. The streets will stink with death. Dollar bills in your pocket will only be used for wiping your back side. Green fruit will be stolen from branch and vine.
And this is just the beginning. We still have a ways to go yet but its moving faster.
These 2 books are a good read. The Cleansing of America and As a Thief in the Night. They not only state what can happen but also ways to lessen or avoid this.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

you should definitely eat what you prep and prep what you eat.

as a challenge I went vegetarian for a month you can probably understand my normal diet if someone thinks I can't go vegetarian for a month, lets say my movements regulated out about week 3 and I had steak again as soon as week 4 was over.

it is unpleasant when the worlds hasn't gone shtf.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

Fussy eaters will eat anything if they get hungry enough. Just go without meals for three days attitudes will change from fussy to being grateful for what ever there is too eat ! As for the discussion about pulses; we grew 15 different kinds of dry beans this year. They are nutritious , easy to grow in poor soil, easy to dry and store without refrigeration or freezing. They are easy to cook and can be used in a variety of ways. They are full of nutrients as well as protein. Growing up we went through a period of time when work was slack and money non- existent but we had lima beans my Dad had grown. We had eaten up the rest of the vegetables from his garden and the lima beans were the last left. We also had corn meal and a little flour and butter.. Grandma made beans cooked in water and corn bread that was crumbly but went good with the plain beans. We had little else for three months in the winter but we survived. Another lean time we ate oily fish and bread someone gave us. It has taken me a life time to get where I would eat lima beans or oily fish after that experience ! 

Only one other time life got that desperate and that was when I lived a third floor flat in an otherwise empty apt building in Detroit with my kids. Hardly any money for food and we survived on white flour pancakes I made, powdered milk, Kraft dinner and oatmeal. Thankfully that only lasted a couple of months. Our next move was back to the country where the first thing I did was plant a garden in the back yard of our rented house. I also went to the grocery store and collected food that was being thrown out.

In most people there is a will to survive as witnessed by what many people displaced by war and natural disasters go through to survive and try to get to other countries. Like Greencountypete said; lack of prescription meds will kill off people faster than lack of food. That too is not a pleasant thought.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> there is a very good book *Was God On Vacation? *https://www.amazon.com/Was-God-Vaca...=1537887190&sr=8-1&tag=googhydr-20&ref=sr_1_1
> 
> a colleague of mine was a friend of Jack's he sent me a copy not to long after the book was finished everyone should read this book for a number of reasons.
> 
> ...


I will order a copy for my library, sounds interesting.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

Having family that I talked to that lived thru the depression make for some eye opening thought provoking things.....


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

There was a show on netflix called a dollar a day where some US youth went somewhere in South America and tried to survive.

It was a alright show but what I remember from it is that in order to get the most from beans they had to re fry the cooked beans in lard for them to get the most nutritionally out of them and to prevent stomach upsets and excesive gas.


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

emdeengee said:


> Hunger will dominate any food snobbery. We went camping with friends whose kids were catered to as if they had a private chef. Did not want to eat the beans and weiners or anything else we had along and freaked at the fresh fish. Went to bed hungry one night but after that they ate what was available and actually loved it all.
> 
> We also hate grocery shopping so do big shops only as needed. People have commented on what is in our basket but always in a friendly or inquisitive manner. Often asking "what is that? How do you cook it?" Gotta learn somewhere. Once years ago I was shopping and ran into a co-worker who was snotty to everyone at work all the time. She commented that I must spend a fortune on groceries (not) so I said "yes, I am lucky I get paid so much". The look on her face was very satisfactory and I am sure she tried very hard on Monday morning to find out what my salary was.


I have one very good friend who had 4 kids - and she often used to cook 5 different meals - 1 for her and hubby and each kid wanted something different. They would have gone hungry in my house. I am happy to work around definite dislikes (for some reason even now at 16, my daughter can't stomach leeks or rhubarb unless they are mashed. - I'm happy to work with that) but cook 5 different meals every day - nope!


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Will give this a try 




Wolf mom said:


> Well, here ya go - Went to the factory where they make Bush's Beans and got this recipe - had it for lunch (desert) and it was delish.
> 
> Bush's Pinto Bean Pie
> 1 9" unbaked pie crust
> ...


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I would rather eat beans and wieners than have a steak.
> take a can of Campbells Pork & Beans, put in a sauce pan and add about 1/4 cup of maple syrup..
> works with Bushes beans, too..
> then take a piece of home made bread that you just baked and smear it with real butter. when the beans are gone off of your plate, sop up the juice with what is left of your third piece of bread..
> ...


Will try this too - sounds like an easy way to make them taste better LOL


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> My fav bean recipe is simple as well as delicious and nutriscious. One pound (two cups or 7437) dried dried cranberry beans (pinto beans will do if your not expecting sex after dinner) one quart of chicken broth, one medium onion chopped, one half pound diced smoked hog jowl. (Commoners will accept high quality bacon) Enough water to top up a 5 quart slow cooker/crockpot. Set on high four hours, or until beans are tender. These beans are great by themselves, but are scrumpdillyicious over a slice of cornbread! I call them "the queens beans" simply because I would happily serve them to any royal majesty!


Sounds tasty - will try it


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

ridgerunner1965 said:


> what people will eat and what they wont is separated by about 3 days without food.
> 
> on day one if a ask if you want some of this bbq **** and yu say no. by day three yu will be wanting some.
> 
> ...


Think living where I do it might take them longer than 3 days. I have 1 friend who won't eat frozen meat (must be sub-standard right) I explained that if you buy it fresh and freeze itself it isn't full of water but nope - won't touch frozen meat. Another one thinks that she is being frugal and careful by having smoked salmon for lunch. I honestly think it will take people with those kind of expectations longer than that to eat whatever goes on their plate.


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

muleskinner2 said:


> When I was a kid, we ate whatever mom cooked. If you didn't like it, you smiled and ate it anyway. My dad would not send you to bed hungry. He would whip your butt, and then you ate your supper. It was a lesson I have never forgotten.
> I have eaten many different things, some of them I didn't really care for. ****, ant eater, many different kinds of snake, snails the size of your head, boiled fish heads, an some things I couldn't identify.
> Tonight I had a bowl of stew, and a slice of home made bread. While I was eating I remembered, some of the meals I have eaten.
> And the stew tasted even better.


We weren't allowed to be fussy, but where we had a genuine dislike of something Mum would allow for that. When I was little she would take a little of the meat out of the pan before she added curry to it. And if she made what she called "cowboy" (probably not the same as what people on here are calling cowboy beans) or bean jar (our local dish) then she would let me have something else - when I was young beans literally made me throw up if I ate them so she allowed for that.


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

newfieannie said:


> whoa Muleskinner. boiled fish heads! been trying for months to get some cod heads. we make cod head stew (when we can get them now). I grew up on that. course you clean them good no eyes or skin. fry out some fat back then stew up with potatoes and onions. a meal fit for the gods or goddess. ~Georgia


sounds good  over here we have conger stew although I don't think I've ever seen the head put in it


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I make stew , it sits on the stove for a week , meat , potatoes , carrots , celery and seasoning. I will eat it 2 meals a day for that week then it is generally gone , my family will eat it 1-2 times that week.
> 
> this week it is chicken so I suppose some would call it soup and that wouldn't be wrong either when it is chicken they will eat it a few more times during the week.
> 
> ...


My Mum used to have a "stock pot" on the stove all winter - was soup more than stew but things just got added as they were around and there was always soup and bread for lunch  

I make a stew in my slow cooker which is basically a pile of root veg and onions/leeks etc, a pigs trotter and a small amount of meat - might be a bit of goat or a heart or something like that, and some herbs. Slow cook it all day and it is ready for eating in the evening - that keeps me goign for days when I do it 

Good point about the medications - I only recently realised just how many people around me are on long term meds. And here on the island those supplies would run out very quickly. I know of a few instances where people go to renew their regular presctiption and the chemist doesn't have their meds in stock - and that's for regular repeat prescriptions in "normal" times. So the local supplies wouldn't last very long at all.


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

shawnlee said:


> Having family that I talked to that lived thru the depression make for some eye opening thought provoking things.....


Similar thing - over here it is the war years and rationing.  We are all so used to plentiful supplies - we forget what people managed with


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

damoc said:


> There was a show on netflix called a dollar a day where some US youth went somewhere in South America and tried to survive.
> 
> It was a alright show but what I remember from it is that in order to get the most from beans they had to re fry the cooked beans in lard for them to get the most nutritionally out of them and to prevent stomach upsets and excesive gas.


Does the protein in the beans need the fat to be digestible/usable?


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

I struggle to even get people to eat goat LOL



big rockpile said:


> I killed a **** one time. My wife said she would cook it for me but she didn't want any.
> 
> I told her how to cook it. When it was served she ate more than anyone. She says I tasted it and it was good.
> 
> ...


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> there is a very good book *Was God On Vacation? *https://www.amazon.com/Was-God-Vaca...=1537887190&sr=8-1&tag=googhydr-20&ref=sr_1_1
> 
> a colleague of mine was a friend of Jack's he sent me a copy not to long after the book was finished everyone should read this book for a number of reasons.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an awesome read


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Ellendra said:


> If you have a garden, look for a bean variety called "Beefy Resilient Grex". It's the bean for people who don't like beans. It actually tastes like beef.


OH - definitely worth a try


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

hoggie2 said:


> My Mum used to have a "stock pot" on the stove all winter - was soup more than stew but things just got added as they were around and there was always soup and bread for lunch
> 
> I make a stew in my slow cooker which is basically a pile of root veg and onions/leeks etc, a pigs trotter and a small amount of meat - might be a bit of goat or a heart or something like that, and some herbs. Slow cook it all day and it is ready for eating in the evening - that keeps me goign for days when I do it
> 
> Good point about the medications - I only recently realised just how many people around me are on long term meds. And here on the island those supplies would run out very quickly. I know of a few instances where people go to renew their regular presctiption and the chemist doesn't have their meds in stock - and that's for regular repeat prescriptions in "normal" times. So the local supplies wouldn't last very long at all.


Yep, when the meds run out my days will be expiring shortly thereafter. That's ok too, I've had a good run.


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> you should definitely eat what you prep and prep what you eat.
> 
> as a challenge I went vegetarian for a month you can probably understand my normal diet if someone thinks I can't go vegetarian for a month, lets say my movements regulated out about week 3 and I had steak again as soon as week 4 was over.
> 
> it is unpleasant when the worlds hasn't gone shtf.


I would struggle without meat for a month I have to say - I love veg - but I love meat too


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

This is exactly my problem.

Beans are an awesome food. As you have said - they grow well, they store well, they don't need freezing or "preserving" they are highly nutritious - but they make me gag. This is why I would like to try to overcome this now - and be able to produce bean meals that I can eat AND keep down.

Then I can start growing beans LOL



lmrose said:


> Fussy eaters will eat anything if they get hungry enough. Just go without meals for three days attitudes will change from fussy to being grateful for what ever there is too eat ! As for the discussion about pulses; we grew 15 different kinds of dry beans this year. They are nutritious , easy to grow in poor soil, easy to dry and store without refrigeration or freezing. They are easy to cook and can be used in a variety of ways. They are full of nutrients as well as protein. Growing up we went through a period of time when work was slack and money non- existent but we had lima beans my Dad had grown. We had eaten up the rest of the vegetables from his garden and the lima beans were the last left. We also had corn meal and a little flour and butter.. Grandma made beans cooked in water and corn bread that was crumbly but went good with the plain beans. We had little else for three months in the winter but we survived. Another lean time we ate oily fish and bread someone gave us. It has taken me a life time to get where I would eat lima beans or oily fish after that experience !
> 
> Only one other time life got that desperate and that was when I lived a third floor flat in an otherwise empty apt building in Detroit with my kids. Hardly any money for food and we survived on white flour pancakes I made, powdered milk, Kraft dinner and oatmeal. Thankfully that only lasted a couple of months. Our next move was back to the country where the first thing I did was plant a garden in the back yard of our rented house. I also went to the grocery store and collected food that was being thrown out.
> 
> In most people there is a will to survive as witnessed by what many people displaced by war and natural disasters go through to survive and try to get to other countries. Like Greencountypete said; lack of prescription meds will kill off people faster than lack of food. That too is not a pleasant thought.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

hoggie2 said:


> Does the protein in the beans need the fat to be digestible/usable?


That's what I've been told. You need a bit of fat or meat to activate the protein in the beans. Rice will do the same thing, possibly there are other foods that will act as catalyst for the beans as well but have not heard about them.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

beans and a grain together will be turned into protein by the body. One reason for beans and cornbread, or beans and tortillas.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Yep, legumes (beans, split peas, etc.) and grains (could even be corn) together will give the required amino acids to produce the proteins we need. Of course if you add meat or dairy to beans, you are good to go!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

butter that cornbread and put some bacon in the beans. got it covered. but need a big slice of onion and tomato to set it off


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

hoggie2 said:


> Does the protein in the beans need the fat to be digestible/usable?


The way I understood it was that protein from the beans was not fully available in simple boiled form but when re fried with lard it became so.This was on advice from poor third world villagers who had survived on very limited income.I imagine its like rabbit starvation Ie you can starve while eating your fill of rabbit meat because they dont have enough fat to be able to digest the protein. The link below is about protein poisoning.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Protein_poisoning


----------



## hoggie2 (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you all - this makes sense that every recipe I see for beans is in a dish with rice or meat or something - never as a vegetable as such. I've often wondered about that.

I had heard of rabbit starvation but hadn't realised the connection with beans as well. 

I am going to have to learn to make these things edible somehow LOL


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Complete proteins exist in animal products. There are no complete proteins in plant products. This has been the mantra for vegans and vegetarians for decades. Vegans eat no animal products at all. LactoVegetarians eat dairy products. OvoVegetarians eat eggs. PescoVegetarians eat fish and seafood. Some vegetarians are Lacto/Ovo/Pesco which means they have not problem with getting complete proteins.

We were taught to combine complementary foods. However the latest research has shown that we in fact do get "animal protein" in our diet. Our own sloughed off cells are all part of our digestive system. However you don't know the quantity of the sloughing so it is a good precaution to combine. There is also a lack of Vitamin B12 in plant foods so anyone who is going vegan really needs to use another source.
*
The three most common complementary protein combinations are:*

Grains (rice, corn, wheat, barley, etc.) + legumes (peas, beans, lentils)
Grains and milk products.
Seeds (Sesame or sunflower) +legumes.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

the only beans I eat is navy beans. once I get the other ingredients added I lay salt pork slices on top than bake. lots of fat in them. ~Georgia


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

I really like pureed garbanzo beans.Some olive oil. Salt and pepper. Garlic. Eat it on a cracker. Or lick it off your finger. It's all good. Humus.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I worked the food pantry a few times they always had a pallet of 5 pound bags of dry Pinto beans when they started the day and almost a full pallet when they finished , they were vacuum packed in Mylar bags it was one of the only things you could have as much as you liked of.

almost no takers in the hole line.

also frequently had big frozen hams they would get to their sell by date and be frozen then brought in on pallets in big boxes strapped to the pallet people would barter for a bag with less overall weight in ground beef because they had no idea what to do with a ham or a sack of beans . obviously you make soup but to most people soup comes in a can.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

Id always be glad to take the beans in mylar bags.even if i didn't need them.same with ham as well.especially seeing how a freezer and canning jars


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I worked the food pantry a few times they always had a pallet of 5 pound bags of dry Pinto beans when they started the day and almost a full pallet when they finished , they were vacuum packed in Mylar bags it was one of the only things you could have as much as you liked of.
> 
> almost no takers in the hole line.
> 
> also frequently had big frozen hams they would get to their sell by date and be frozen then brought in on pallets in big boxes strapped to the pallet people would barter for a bag with less overall weight in ground beef because they had no idea what to do with a ham or a sack of beans . obviously you make soup but to most people soup comes in a can.


Out of curiosity, does this food pantry allow volunteers to take what's left after all the customers are served? Or anyone else, for that matter?

I'll be moving to Green County soon, and money is going to be tight, but I don't want to take away from anyone in worse straits. Seems a shame to let all that go to waste.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Most food banks have an abundance of dry beans and rice. Many don't know how to cook them. Some say they don't have the resources to cook. Just a hot plate for canned things to be warmed. Some say they don't have the time to cook beans, working two jobs at min. wage with no time at the house to cook. I just have a problem with the excuses they give. Living in a place with no place to cook, possible. Not knowing how? Directions are on the packages last time I looked. 
I have been in food banks where the canned items are limited to 3. The beans and rice shelves are usually full. I would much prefer them to the canned items, most of which are close to if not past expiration date. Beans and rice can last a long time if kept dry. May take longer to cook, but still good.
I read a few years back that people in Louisiana are in a bad way for food in many cases. I always thought that they could find food anywhere there was water. Not being catty, just aware of the resourcefulness of the rural people of Louisiana. I was told that many of them couldn't afford hunting and fishing licenses, or equipment, or that they had no transportation to get to the areas since they were living in cities, or of course that they were too old, ill to get out of the house. Reckon some of that is true, too.


----------



## SLADE (Feb 20, 2004)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I worked the food pantry a few times they always had a pallet of 5 pound bags of dry Pinto beans when they started the day and almost a full pallet when they finished , they were vacuum packed in Mylar bags it was one of the only things you could have as much as you liked of.
> 
> almost no takers in the hole line.
> 
> also frequently had big frozen hams they would get to their sell by date and be frozen then brought in on pallets in big boxes strapped to the pallet people would barter for a bag with less overall weight in ground beef because they had no idea what to do with a ham or a sack of beans . obviously you make soup but to most people soup comes in a can.


There is a great need for helping them learn how to cook.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there is a need and you know I seriously thought about putting together a cooking program , but decided it wasn't my calling.

I already have a number of volunteer gigs and only so many hours in the day and weeks in the year.

there was a guy at the food pantry who was a patron and also tried to help people and encourage them to cook with the beans , he lived in the senior housing complex and would drive other people to the pantry , most wouldn't listen to him and he was willing to come over and show them what to do with the beans ,ham and other items they could take as many as they wanted of like potatoes and apples.


I got my wife to buy into the stew in the past she would have it with me 2 suppers in a week and I would have it for breakfast and lunch each day, she struggles with a sweet tooth and said she needed to kick the sweets again , she had heard of some guy who ate only baked potatoes for 2 weeks as a way to change how he thought of food.
food as fuel and not a meal you have to eat at a specific time or entertainment or a fix for the sweet tooth.

so 2 weeks stew and apples if your hungry have one the other or both. if your not hungry , don't eat.
we just started yesterday but she is already thinking it is good to not worry about what to eat only are you hungry if your not don't eat. if is always available and hot.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

whiterock said:


> beans and a grain together will be turned into protein by the body. One reason for beans and cornbread, or beans and tortillas.


I make veggie burgers which have either brown rice, lentils or whole wheat in them depending what I have on hand plus eggs and vegetables. I crumble them up after cooked and use them in a pot of cooked beans . They provide added protein and look like hamburg ! When chili powder is added to the pot and tomato sauce it taste like chili and has plenty of digestable protein in it. Usually this taste more flavorable the second day.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

hoggie2 said:


> Thank you all - this makes sense that every recipe I see for beans is in a dish with rice or meat or something - never as a vegetable as such. I've often wondered about that.
> 
> I had heard of rabbit starvation but hadn't realised the connection with beans as well.
> 
> I am going to have to learn to make these things edible somehow LOL


Sometimes we have a vegetable dinner such as potatoes, carrots, a lettuce and tomato salad and cooked beans as a side dish. Scarlet runners are big beans and take longer to cook but make a good addition to a meal. Other times I have put cooked beans in the salad. I don't use mayonnaise on the salad. I make a dressing with red wine vinegar, olive oil and a bit of honey. All ingredients are compatible with the beans. It takes time to acquire a taste for all natural foods including beans.


----------



## lmrose (Sep 24, 2009)

hoggie2 said:


> This is exactly my problem.
> 
> Beans are an awesome food. As you have said - they grow well, they store well, they don't need freezing or "preserving" they are highly nutritious - but they make me gag. This is why I would like to try to overcome this now - and be able to produce bean meals that I can eat AND keep down.
> 
> Then I can start growing beans LOL


Cook a pot of almost any type dry beans in a slow cooker. Then add what ever you like to the pot when the beans are almost done. For instance some black pepper, onion powder, tomato sauce and a little black strap molasses, honey or even some ketchup. If you eat meat you can cook beans with the meat. You have to sample as you add until you find the taste that you like. Once you find a taste that suits you it will be more likely you can eat beans without gagging. If you don't like the texture of big beans like Lima Beans or Scarlet Runners then choose smaller beans like Maine Sunset or Navy beans that have less structure when cooked. Good luck and happy eating!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

There is one problem with beans, rice and other grains as an emergency food. I have often thought this over the many years of watching news reports about famines, disasters and war. Lots of nutrition in them and easy to store and ship but all of it has to be cooked. Not edible in the raw state. If you are sheltering in place they are fine but if you are on the run, hiding or everything around you has been destroyed it is very hard to cook anything - might give away your position or be impossible with no shelter from the elements.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> There is one problem with beans, rice and other grains as an emergency food. I have often thought this over the many years of watching news reports about famines, disasters and war. Lots of nutrition in them and easy to store and ship but all of it has to be cooked. Not edible in the raw state. If you are sheltering in place they are fine but if you are on the run, hiding or everything around you has been destroyed it is very hard to cook anything - might give away your position or be impossible with no shelter from the elements.



if your on the run , you have bigger problems , because you can only carry a few days of most any food on the run.

if you are on the run , hiding or everything around you is destroyed your going to need some very portable food but since you can only realistically carry a few days of that , you need to either find some shelter or find a way out.

other ways to cook rice that require a lot less time or fuel.
thermos cooking rice , you need to boil water but not keep it boiling , this can be done in a number of ways.
pressure cooking rice and beans. rice is 6 minutes under pressure in the pressure cooker , yes this will make some noise and take a heat source. you could play with less time on heat possibly down to 1-2 minutes and slow/natural release almost as soon as you got up to pressure you could remove from heat pack in a insulated box and wait 10 minutes , that should also cook the rice.


preps should be diversified you decide how long you could survive running , hiding ect. and what you can carry.
what you can carry on your back is probably the real limit to how much truly portable ready to eat food , maybe 2x what you and your family could collectively carry on their backs.

sheltering in place "bugging in" is a much greater long term reality.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Perhaps "instant rice" or instant oatmeal might be better so you don't need to cook very much...just need some hot water.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

cooking oat meal in a thermos 




it takes time 2 hours but will stay warm over night you would be able to heat once and cook 2 meals 
Oats can be purchased in bulk for very little around 60 cents a pound even further reducing cost per serving.


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

emdeengee said:


> There is one problem with beans, rice and other grains as an emergency food. I have often thought this over the many years of watching news reports about famines, disasters and war. Lots of nutrition in them and easy to store and ship but all of it has to be cooked. Not edible in the raw state. If you are sheltering in place they are fine but if you are on the run, hiding or everything around you has been destroyed it is very hard to cook anything - might give away your position or be impossible with no shelter from the elements.



Especially for things that require long soaking or boiling times. That takes both fuel and water, both of which might be in short supply.

Some of my breeding projects involve popping beans. They have all the nutrition of regular dry beans, but can be cooked in just a few minutes with no water. Once cooked, they can store for long periods of time and are ready to eat as-is. 

There are a few out there already, but they tend to have poor germination rates and are picky about growing conditions.


----------



## Pschmidt (Dec 31, 2017)

What about lentils? They cook fast, no soaking, and are awesome with the right flavorings. I've even cooked a small amount for like a lunch in a rice cooker with good results. Always keep a few bags of dried lentils in the pantry here.

Just made a huge batch of red beans in rice that we've eaten on for 2 days now, with a few more servings to go. Made in crockpot, it's awesome.

I, too, have volunteered at the local food pantry a few times and was shocked at how much of the beans and rice bags were left at the end of the day. It's really a shame, such versatility.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

the pressure cooker can really expedite cooking of rice and beans , beans can be cooked in about 24 minutes and rice is 6 under pressure ,certainly a lot less fuel than cooking beans all day.


I tried the oatmeal last night with steel cut oats and they came out well. a little hard to dig out of the deep thermos , but taste was good.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

If you are sheltering in place there are several easy and energy efficient options for preparing raw foods. It is when you have lost your base and may be on the run or hiding that food needs to be light to pack and requiring little preparation. Dried food seems to be one of the best options as it is light and if prepared well will last for up to five years at room temperature. Also having caches around your area is going to be very important. All things we could learn from native Americans. 

I thought that I would not be able to eat pemmican especially as I am vegetarian and this contains meat and fat but in a survival experiment I ate it and it was good. Mind you I was very, very hungry by then. 

No atheists in fox holes and no fussy eaters during an apocalypse.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

If we end up with a nuclear winter (can also be caused by volcanic eruptions) that prevents the growth of plants getting enough vitamin C could be a major problem. If fish survive (as they have in the past) then eating raw fish will give you enough vitamin C to avoid scurvy. 

At this time you could not force me to eat raw fish but starvation has a way of changing your tastes and ability to swallow the obnoxious stuff.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Five small cans of Pork and Beans, and five small cans of peaches will keep you going for five days. A can of Sardines makes for a good meal if you are on the run. I have gone for four days on four cans of Sardines, and a few crackers. You will not gain any weight but you will survive.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

LOL. I can attest to this being true. Whenever we were at the end of the money before the end of the month (usually about five days) we existed on cans of beans and fruit and of course peanut butter on crackers. We also had days of just pasta with tomato sauce. No sardines but canned tuna. We survived.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

Thought about this thread the other day. Had some guys drop off some furniture. One one the guys kept looking real strangely at our turkeys. I mentioned that they are looking pretty nice. 

He turned around and asked "What are those things?" 

People worry me sometimes.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Where does chocolate milk come from again?


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

It comes from chickens


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Where does chocolate milk come from again?


"BROWN COWS"................what a silly question.......


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Ziptie said:


> Thought about this thread the other day. Had some guys drop off some furniture. One one the guys kept looking real strangely at our turkeys. I mentioned that they are looking pretty nice.
> 
> He turned around and asked "What are those things?"
> 
> People worry me sometimes.



about 9 years ago we had chickens , Cornish cross and the neighbor kid would come over and watch the chickens he was about 8 years old. well he was not over for a while and when he came over again after some months he asked were the chickens went

to which my then 4 year old daughter a voracious meat eater replied very matter a fact we ate them.

neighbor kid "nuh ugh no, no way"

this exchange went on for a bit his vocabulary was basically limited to that and my 4 year old daughter was just getting more and more upset that he didn't believe her that she ate the chickens.

I decided to set things strait , we had not eaten them all there were still a few in the freezer to eat later.

neighbor kid was horrified at this and went to tell his dad he still thought we were either pulling his leg or crazy maybe.

so a few minutes later his dad is back with him, I know his dad so he starts to explain that chicken on the yellow tray mom cooks starts off looking exactly like the birds we had in our yard and that those birds go to a processing plant where they kill them cut them up put them on yellow Styrofoam trays and make them what we see in the grocery store buy , cook and eat.

that we had just skipped the step of the processing plant and did the processing ourselves and put them in freezer bags and not trays.

that was a lot to take in for a 8 year old who had never contemplates that dinner used to walk around and cluck. the wheels were a turning.

I am betting he never got to the consideration he was made of meat like the birds.

my Daughter did , when she was about 5 she questioned our priest why he said people were made from ashes and dust when they were clearly made of meat like chickens, pigs and cows. he explained that if you burned the meat that it would leave ash and dust so he was just taking it a step further figuring in decomposition or burning. she was satisfied with that answer although maybe a bit concerned he didn't know how to cook meat if he was burning it.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

I try and be nice about their questions but some of the things people have asked me....I try not to let my jaw drop to the floor.

Another one..Had a 20+ year old ask me why does that chicken keep attacking the other ones. My youngest started telling him about the roosters mating habits.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Or, "Eh, if the Chinese knock out our electronics with an ATM (I believe he meant to say and EMP) I've bookmarked a bunch of youtube channels to help us get thru it."


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HOW MANY WILL DIE? Not nearly enough.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> "BROWN COWS"................what a silly question.......


None of the brown stuff I've seen coming out of cows smelled like chocolate milk


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> None of the brown stuff I've seen coming out of cows smelled like chocolate milk
> View attachment 71086


Maybe you had a congested nose, try a taste test, a large extensive taste test, repeated over several days.........


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> Maybe you had a congested nose, try a taste test, a large extensive taste test, repeated over several days.........


I'll let you do that.
I know what chocolate milk smells like.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

That'll be mlghty thick chocolate if it is.


----------



## Ziptie (May 16, 2013)

If it is really thick ....Chocolate Milkshake.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Ziptie said:


> I try and be nice about their questions but some of the things people have asked me....I try not to let my jaw drop to the floor.


One of my wife's co-workers overheard her talking about how good our "home grown" eggs were.
The woman told her:
"I would never eat a chicken's egg....I only eat eggs from the grocery store"


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

is it possible there's anybody that stupid? I figure I'm pretty dense myself at times. but that takes the cake. ~Georgia


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

Here's how dense some folks are.

The surprising number of American adults who think chocolate milk comes from brown cows

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...t-even-the-scary-part/?utm_term=.0d9576cc1779


----------



## Ellendra (Jul 31, 2013)

newfieannie said:


> is it possible there's anybody that stupid? I figure I'm pretty dense myself at times. but that takes the cake.


Never underestimate human stupidity.

I used to follow the blog of a pig farmer in Scotland. He would share stories of people who thought you could get pork without hurting the pigs.


----------



## shawnlee (Apr 13, 2010)

muleskinner2 said:


> HOW MANY WILL DIE? Not nearly enough.



Which is exactly the truth...…


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

When there is an apocalyptic situation (and we have had many in the past and have many today) many people die. However you cannot determine who will die. The idea that it would be great if specific people (bad people) died off is not the way it works. 

The Black Death claimed 25 million,the invasion of the Americas by Europeans 90 million plus, the Spanish Flu 50 million (675,000 in the US), WW1 37 million and WW2 80 million. One wonders just how many really special people died and how many of the worst of humanity lived. It is obvious that many of the worst in each era did live as we never seem to get out of apocalyptic situations all over the world. And when you look at things like the dark ages you realize just how many incredible people and how much valuable information died taking the future and their knowledge with them. We humans certainly do not get to choose who lives and who dies.


----------



## jimLE (Apr 18, 2018)

I agree emdeengee,we won't and don't decide who will live.and who won't,during a pandemic,total power grid failer,to what ever.but yet people will die..i believe most of the deaths will take place,simply due to health problems,that make them dependant on modern medicines and technology. To being dummyed down where they can't even begin to support themselves like our ancestors did.and because of that.i believe the die off.will be at least 80% to 90%..


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Women have the greater chance of surviving famine or disease. Already proven. This is part of our evolution. Women are definitely tougher - part of which may be the hormone estrogen which boosts immunity. Of course in the case of a famine more women, children and the elderly do die because they are not part of the food share. A reason why in any apocalyptic situation women will need to be very wary and aware of where all the dangers lie.

And of course in war - taking whatever you find or need has always been the way for the invaders and even the military that is protecting you which leaves everyone without enough to survive.


----------

